# Choice Gear: Old School Le Mans Timing with TAG Heuer STH810 Stop Watch



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, you can probably time an Audi R15 TDI's (or your buddy's track day B5 S4's) lap time with the iPhone in your pocket and official lap times at events like Le Mans are not hard to monitor. Still, there's a history and romance in the round steel stop watch timing pace at a track that just rings pure in our hearts. And if it's Le Mans where you're doing the timing, you can't go wrong with TAG Heuer and all its Steve McQueen glory. For that reason we found this latest limited edition stop watch branded with old school "Heuer" logo one cool find.

Read more about it at the Watch-Happening blog.

* Full Story *


----------

